# Warning:  SCRAPPLE talk to follow....



## vitauta

scrapple, so far as i know, originated in the pennsylvania dutch area of the state.  it is best known for being a breakfast loaf, made from pork meat and cereal fillers.  when i say "pork" i am speaking primarily of pork scraps, organ meats and offal, yes, offal--got your juices flowing yet?  

now, time for some good news:  the stuff is sinfully delicious--or can be.  in the right hands.  if seasoned right.  but i've had enough crusty, mouthwatering squares of scrapple over the years to know it's worth pursuing.

the main reason i'm talking about scrapple (again) just now, is that i came across a west coast scrapple website, and have ordered a one pound brick of their scrapple from them--for $25.00.  well, most of that is for shipping.  what possessed me to do that?  i sometimes think i must be a little crazy, myself.  but the point is that scrapple has such an incredible potential quotient that it just may - be - worth - it!!

here's what i know about this much touted pork product:  the origins are pennsylvania dutch--as they would almost have to be.  the genius here has perfected his scrapple recipe using pork hocks instead of organ meat and offal.  he has worked on this labor of love for over 40 years, producing a scrapple that is leaner and healthier, but has retained the wonderful old world flavors that are so essential to scrapple lovers' palates.

has he succeeded in his quest to make a delectable pork loaf using pork hocks instead of intestines, organ meat, etc.?  can scrapple ever survive a west coast transplant?  so far, west coast scrapple is winning over veteran scrapple lovers from both coasts, east and west.  middle america is loving them too.  

i hope i'm not disappointed...isn't healthy scrapple an oxymoron, or at least a blasphemy?  i'll soon enough find out....


----------



## Timothy

vitauta, you crack me up! I love scrapple and always have since my Dad fixed it for Sunday Breakfast when I was a little kid. While it's cooking, it makes the entire house smell wonderful, mixed with fresh bread smells and cooking bacon.

OMG, now I"m hungry again! vitauta, you're worse for my waistline then msmofets photos!


----------



## buckytom

i've had it here in north jersey, down the shore near philly, and in lancaster. no one else i know will eat it.

i found it ranges wildy from too fatty and salty, to a hearty, liver-like deliciousness. it's hit and miss. 

sounds like you got yourself a good supplier, vit. although, it ain't scrapple if it's not made from scraps.


----------



## Robo410

scrapple is breakfast pate

boil up various scraps from the head and skin to get the collagen and fat and a few scraps of meat and the broth (same as you do for fish stock or turkey broth, right?)  strain. cook whole wheat meal and corn meal in the broth with black pepper and herbs and spices (sage etc) with the liver and meat scraps ...thus the "pate".  It is a country pate after all.  Let cool in loaf pans, cut and fry.  OMG   crispy porky goodness  at about $1.67 a pound.    

someone is being ripped off at $25 a pound.    Rappa Scrapple of Bridgeville DE will ship on dry ice in the cooler months.  Give em a call or check out their web site.


----------



## vitauta

i know, i know, robo.  i'm overpaying for a what amounts to a scrapple craving.  but my eyes are wide open, and it's all on me.  (the shipping cost is $17 for this west coast "breakfast pate")  in any event, i'm in holiday mode and it's my only extravagance (so far)....


----------



## jusnikki

Robo410 said:


> scrapple is breakfast pate
> 
> boil up various scraps from the head and skin to get the collagen and fat and a few scraps of meat and the broth (same as you do for fish stock or turkey broth, right?) strain. cook whole wheat meal and corn meal in the broth with black pepper and herbs and spices (sage etc) with the liver and meat scraps ...thus the "pate". It is a country pate after all. Let cool in loaf pans, cut and fry. OMG crispy porky goodness at about $1.67 a pound.
> 
> someone is being ripped off at $25 a pound. Rappa Scrapple of Bridgeville DE will ship on dry ice in the cooler months. Give em a call or check out their web site.


----------



## vitauta

my west coast scrapple is HERE!!  ohmyohmyOhhhMG!!!  i immediately lopped a generous slice off the scrapple loaf, and browned it in a non-stick pan along with two easy-over eggs.  crispy on the outside, oh-so soft and moist on the inside, my scrapple had me in pork pate heaven with the very first bite!  savory with a spicy-sagey bite, this lean (for scrapple) slab was the perfect pairing for the soft and gooey eggs.  an english muffin (with crannies) went with.  eggs benedict--look out! 

the unthinkable happened with this wild west coast scrapple order.  it WAY outshined my loftiest expectations!  i did not expect that a lean, healthy, entrails-free scrapple could compete with the flavor of the original pennsylvania version. what it did, this scrapple surpassed all but two of my top-ranked favorites, and stood up to both of those homemade scrapple recipes quite admirably.  

i did not foresee the possibility of falling in scrapple-love when i place my order with west coast.  what the heck am i supposed to do, send away for $25 scrapple every three or four weeks?  i have given rapa scrapple at least six tries in three different states.  it's a no way every time!  if anyone knows where i can find great tasting scrapple for under ten bucks, please hook me up....


----------



## no mayonnaise

If it's only every 3-4 weeks, $25 a month for a delicacy isn't too bad--many people spend a whole lot more on things they need a whole lot less.

I'm from the south and I've never had the opportunity to try scrapple.  By my estimation I'd love it.  Its detractors ask me in a disgusted, snooty voice, "Do you know what's in that?!"
Makes me want to try it even more.


----------



## Robo410

folks who ask "do you know what's in that" are probably eating a power bar with unpronouncable chemicals, and drinking something blue full of corn syrup. 

justniki, if my description of making scrapple bothers you, keep away from all fast food...and never watch Food Inc.

with the exception of refined salt, all food comes from living matter. killing it and not using all of its parts is wasteful. sausages, pates, soups stews, etc are all ways we use up the tougher and more difficult parts be they broccoli stalks or duck hearts. Don't be afraid of food. Get in there and discover the world!


----------



## Timothy

vitauta said:


> my west coast scrapple is HERE!! ohmyohmyOhhhMG!!! i immediately lopped a generous slice off the scrapple loaf, and browned it in a non-stick pan along with two easy-over eggs. crispy on the outside, oh-so soft and moist on the inside, my scrapple had me in pork pate heaven with the very first bite! savory with a spicy-sagey bite, this lean (for scrapple) slab was the perfect pairing for the soft and gooey eggs. an english muffin (with crannies) went with. eggs benedict--look out!
> 
> the unthinkable happened with this wild west coast scrapple order. it WAY outshined my loftiest expectations! i did not expect that a lean, healthy, entrails-free scrapple could compete with the flavor of the original pennsylvania version. what it did, this scrapple surpassed all but two of my top-ranked favorites, and stood up to both of those homemade scrapple recipes quite admirably.
> 
> i did not foresee the possibility of falling in scrapple-love when i place my order with west coast. what the heck am i supposed to do, send away for $25 scrapple every three or four weeks? i have given rapa scrapple at least six tries in three different states. it's a no way every time! if anyone knows where i can find great tasting scrapple for under ten bucks, please hook me up....


 
Good for you, vitauta! I can almost smell it cooking! Yum City!!!!

A scrapple sandwich with tomato, onion and lettuce is awesome too!

Enjoy your new goodies! I wish I was there to help!!!!


----------



## vitauta

scrapple sandwich for lunch today!!  toasted rye bread (w/larger surface area) spread w/helman's, then two recs scrapple, topped w/ sliced hard boiled egg and sliced baby dill pickles--awesome scrapple sammie!!!  it's going WAY too fast!  and of all things--my mom likes this scrapple.  what?!  my mom, who won't eat meat, almost never--of any kind--likes this scrapple!!  i'm glad she's loving the scrapple, glad to see her eat with pleasure....and west coast just gained a new regular customer, my mother....


----------



## Kayelle

Robo410 said:


> scrapple is breakfast pate
> 
> boil up various scraps from the head and skin to get the collagen and fat and a few scraps of meat and the broth (same as you do for fish stock or turkey broth, right?)  strain. cook whole wheat meal and corn meal in the broth with black pepper and herbs and spices (sage etc) with the liver and meat scraps ...thus the "pate".  It is a country pate after all.  Let cool in loaf pans, cut and fry.  OMG   crispy porky goodness  at about $1.67 a pound.
> 
> someone is being ripped off at $25 a pound.    Rappa Scrapple of Bridgeville DE will ship on dry ice in the cooler months.  Give em a call or check out their web site.



Robo and Vit..........my daddy made great Scrapple when I was a kid, and there was nothing "ikcy" in it. 
 He'd boil up a whole rack of pork spareribs in a huge pot, and then remove all the bones.  All you need to do after that is stir in the white corn meal with the herbs and spices...especially sage.  Pour it into loaf pans and chill.
Now I'm hungry for his style of scrapple and I have some ribs in the freezer!!
Nothing like it fried with real maple syrup.


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> Robo and Vit..........my daddy made great Scrapple when I was a kid, and there was nothing "ikcy" in it.
> He'd boil up a whole rack of pork spareribs in a huge pot, and then remove all the bones.  All you need to do after that is stir in the white corn meal with the herbs and spices...especially sage.  Pour it into loaf pans and chill.
> Now I'm hungry for his style of scrapple and I have some ribs in the freezer!!
> Nothing like it fried with real maple syrup.




from earthquakes to scrapple--we've come a long way, you and i, kayelle....


----------



## buckytom

when does a scrapple, made from pig scraps, cease to be scrapple and starts being a pork terrine?


----------



## Kathleen

Kayelle said:


> Robo and Vit..........my daddy made great Scrapple when I was a kid, and there was nothing "ikcy" in it.
> He'd boil up a whole rack of pork spareribs in a huge pot, and then remove all the bones.  All you need to do after that is stir in the white corn meal with the herbs and spices...especially sage.  Pour it into loaf pans and chill.
> Now I'm hungry for his style of scrapple and I have some ribs in the freezer!!
> Nothing like it fried with real maple syrup.



My grandmother made hers from pork necks.  The rest sounds similar to your recipe.  It was fantastic!


----------



## vitauta

i had to return to this scrapple thread with an update now that i'm back online again.  i apparently received an email from "steve" of west coast scrapple in july, offering to send me a complimentary pound of their mouthwatering scrapple within the following week.  oh NO!!!  i will just die if i'm too late to claim this generous gift in september!  i had sent wcs an email last november lavishly praising their wonderful scrapple but it had somehow gone astray for some months before finally finding its way to steve's mailbox.  so, to express their appreciation for my compliments and support--yayyy--scrapple heaven for vit!

i am already compiling a list of companies who will be receiving emails from me in the near future....


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> when does a scrapple, made from pig scraps, cease to be scrapple and starts being a pork terrine?



Scrapple/terrine/meatloaf?  What's in a name.

Sort of like - golabki, galumpe, holoshki.


----------



## vitauta

back to the subject of my free scrapple from west coast scrapple:  it came on saturday!!  i fried up a breakfast-for-supper meal with slabs of soft 'n crisp scrapple, fried potatoes and eggs over easy--all pan fried in rendered duck fat--it just doesn't get any better than that, folks!  ain't nothing that tastes so good as potatoes, eggs and scrapple fried--not in butter, not bacon grease, but done in a big pan of duck fat--yummm...a meal i will remember for a long, long, very long time.  a great big smile on my face....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> back to the subject of my free scrapple from west coast scrapple:  it came on saturday!!  i fried up a breakfast-for-supper meal with slabs of soft 'n crisp scrapple, fried potatoes and eggs over easy--all pan fried in rendered duck fat--it just doesn't get any better than that, folks!  ain't nothing that tastes so good as potatoes, eggs and scrapple fried--not in butter, not bacon grease, but done in a big pan of duck fat--yummm...a meal i will remember for a long, long, very long time.  a great big smile on my face....



I think an artery clogged in sympathy...  Nope, just gas.


----------



## danbuter

I love scrapple! Put some maple syrup on it for even better results!


----------



## buckytom

i know it sounds weird, but along those lines fried scrapple is good on buttered wheat toast with grape jelly.


----------



## vitauta

i discovered a really outstanding korean hot sauce recently, called kim kim.  i like it better than any sriracha sauce before it.  when you think a dish is 'missing something', well that's what kim kim is for.  i've been shaking it on everything in sight, it makes foods taste better, complete.  in a word, i'm hooked on the stuff. it's a perfect balance of heat, spice and a hint of a sweet something, too. it has won awards in va., don't know if it's gone national yet....

kim kim turned my last plate of scrapple into yet another taste sensation!---  delicious in a whole new way.  pure maple syrup is also a naturally wonderful scrapple companion.  and now, danbuter, you have awaken my hunger for scrapple-- at bedtime, yet....


----------



## vitauta

well, i'm back at it, folks!  there is a shipment of SCRAPPLE on its way to me from West Coast Scrapple, and i can barely contain my excitement! i'm all ready here at my end--a huge loaf of rustic pain du campagne bread, a carton of jumbo brown 'nature's yolks' eggs, and rendered duck fat for the pan.  i am already wishing i had ordered more. gawd, i love good scrapple, and WCS is some of the best i've tasted.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Want some!


----------



## Dawgluver

Enjoy, Vit!  Hope you got my portion too!


----------



## salt and pepper

Didn't know pork brains were so expensive?


----------



## vitauta

oooh, oooh, oooh!  my West Coast Scrapple is here!   steve, one of the WCS owners, bless him, enclosed the following note in my package: 'vit, have a free lb on us.  thanks for the support.  steve'   what a sweetie!  for that, i will 'like' you guys on facebook forever!  guess what i'm having for lunch today, folks?


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> oooh, oooh, oooh!  my West Coast Scrapple is here!   steve, one of the WCS owners, bless him, enclosed the following note in my package: 'vit, have a free lb on us.  thanks for the support.  steve'   what a sweetie!  for that, i will 'like' you guys on facebook forever!  guess what i'm having for lunch today, folks?



That is so sweet of him!  He sent you my portion after all, what a great little business!


----------



## Kayelle

OK that does it Vit. I want to be best friends with Steve too, because I'm too lazy to make my own. He's on the west coast? Maybe I could go visit him. Are you gonna share his website at least?


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> That is so sweet of him!  He sent you my portion after all, what a great little business!




dawg, dawg, dawg, you wouldn't be so quick to give away your portion if were you to have the teensiest tantalizing taste of this WCS scrapple off of my fork.
ask your dh, he can tell you....


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> OK that does it Vit. I want to be best friends with Steve too, because I'm too lazy to make my own. He's on the west coast? Maybe I could go visit him. Are you gonna share his website at least?




shop here for West Coast Scrapple

here you go, kayelle:  the guy you want to cozy up to is 'uncle steve', steve deLaVergne.  but i'm sure that any one of these scrapple-lovin' guys can hook you up....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> dawg, dawg, dawg, you wouldn't be so quick to give away your portion if were you to have the teensiest tantalizing taste of this WCS scrapple off of my fork.
> ask your dh, he can tell you....



DH said he was in it for the maple syrup.  Thanks for posting the website, Vit, this guy deserves the business for customer service like that!

Upon perusal of the site, it actually sounds pretty good!


----------



## Mad Cook

Robo410 said:


> folks who ask "do you know what's in that" are probably eating a power bar with unpronouncable chemicals, and drinking something blue full of corn syrup.
> 
> justniki, if my description of making scrapple bothers you, keep away from all fast food...and never watch Food Inc.
> 
> with the exception of refined salt, all food comes from living matter. killing it and not using all of its parts is wasteful. sausages, pates, soups stews, etc are all ways we use up the tougher and more difficult parts be they broccoli stalks or duck hearts. Don't be afraid of food. Get in there and discover the world!


As my grandmother (a farmer's daughter) used to say "You can use every bit of a pig except the oink"!

Actually the scrapple sounds a bit like our brawn (aka headcheese in some areas.) which is made from the meat off the head (so long since I made it that I can't remember if the brain went in as well - no skin or snout though but the tongue did).


----------

